# Rottweiler Puppy Food Recommendations...



## ApollosDaD (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello everyone! Im new to this forum and this is my first post!! So I am adding a new addition to the family in the form of a brown and black little furry guy by the name of Apollo and i am wondering what are the best options of feeding this large breed puppy. Id like a top 3 to choose from but whatever information you guys can help me with that would be stellar!! Thanks for the intel and time guys, enjoy your day!!!


----------



## ApollosDaD (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh and he will be six weeks when i pick him up next weekend if that helps....


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

i recommend acana, orijen and wellness core. Orijen is really rich, so you might want to try out some samples first.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

ApollosDaD said:


> Oh and he will be six weeks when i pick him up next weekend if that helps....


that is too young to pick him up; the breeder should be keeping him for at least a couple more weeks.


----------



## ApollosDaD (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah 6 weeks is a little early I hear for the development and socializing skills but I also hear if you live in a different environment than the breeders it is good to get them as soon as possible to get them used to the environment they will be living in. My neighbor has 3 small dogs and a medium rott/beagle mix that will help him with these skills he would be learning if he stayed with his litter......


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree with IM and AD. I'd see if the breeder can hold on to the pup for at least another couple of weeks. I know it's hard, you've been so looking forward to bring this puppy home, but the benefit that the pup has by staying and being taught by it's mother and the extra socialisation is something you will never regret. I'm going to be in the position of adopting another pup in the next few months, and one of my wishes is that the pup be with it's siblings/mother until about 12 weeks old. I truly think it is something you will never regret.


----------



## ApollosDaD (Aug 12, 2015)

Im not denying the benefits he would receive staying with his siblings and mother a little bit longer, but I also think that his interaction with my neighbors dogs will be a sufficient substitute for socializing and second nature training. Thanks for all the helpful insight guys!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

ApollosDaD said:


> Yeah 6 weeks is a little early I hear for the development and socializing skills but I also hear if you live in a different environment than the breeders it is good to get them as soon as possible to get them used to the environment they will be living in. My neighbor has 3 small dogs and a medium rott/beagle mix that will help him with these skills he would be learning if he stayed with his litter......


I disagree with this. I've brought dogs into my home at the ages of 9 weeks, 10 weeks, almost five months, 7 months, 13 months then adults from age 3 to age 11yrs and everyone adjusted just fine. It's also against the law in my state to transfer ownership before 8 weeks. It's a shame the breeder isn't doing the right thing too.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

What is your price point? If budget is not your first concern, I'd look at the Acana Regionals line, the Acana Singles line, or the Fromm Four Star line. I also like NOW and GO! kibble. These are all made in either the U.S. or Canada and have good reputations.

If budget is a concern, I'd look at the Fromm Gold line or Victor. These are both American made.

All of the above are made in either grain-free or grain inclusive. I usually like grain-free better, but my current boxer does better on a grain-inclusive kibble in the Fromm Gold line (unusual for a boxer). My other dog who has a lot of allergies, does great on the kibbles in the Acana Singles line.

As long as a kibble is "all life stages", it's fine for a puppy.


----------



## ApollosDaD (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, i heard Fromm is a pretty good brand of dog food and im thinking of leaning more towards there...what about Taste of The Wild? Anyone know anything about this brand?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

ApollosDaD said:


> Yes, i heard Fromm is a pretty good brand of dog food and im thinking of leaning more towards there...what about Taste of The Wild? Anyone know anything about this brand?


TOTW is made by Diamond; for alot of us, thats an issue.


----------



## ApollosDaD (Aug 12, 2015)

Ahhh ok. Ive heard a lot of tummy problems related to Diamond


----------

